# Forgeworld Update 12/07/13



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

*Empire Command Set*










Officers in the Empire can vary in prowess on the battlefield, in the authority they project and the tactics them employ. Noble born officers are trained from youth in swordsmanship and hunting, while others make their way up through the ranks, having once fought shoulder to shoulder alongside the men they now lead.

The Empire Command Set, designed by Steve Whitehead, contains three multi-part models. Each character is packed with fine details, from the proud bearing of the officer and the solemnly dutiful battle standard bearer, whose sun motif on his coat mirrors that on the banner, to the raving flagellant who sports nails peircing the flesh of his arms. This fantastic character set is available to pre-order now for despatch from Friday 26th July.

*Dreadmaw*










With their circular mouths, studded with rows of sickle-shaped teeth, Dread Maws can seize and devour a fully armoured man in seconds. Often, smaller prey is swallowed whole, but even the largest creatures will fall foul of the Dread Maw's ravenous appetite. Bursting forth from beneath the ground and latching on with their hooked teeth, they can tear their way inside the greatest of beasts, eviscerating them from within and quickly hollowing out their ruptured carcass. 

The Dread Maw, designed by Keith Robertson, is a multi part resin model that depicts the beast erupting from beneath the ground. The Dread Maw is available to pre-order now for despatch from Friday 26th July.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Beat me by minutes. 

Some nice stuff by FW, as usual. Glad to see Fantasy getting models again.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Soo.. the Dreadmaw is kinda the fantasy version of a mawlock from the sound of it? Cool.

Also a rather simple model, but extremely effective and well designed. They should transfer a similar asthetic onto a dragon model with how the scales and horns are presented.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the dreadmaw, simple yet full of character.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

the command set is astounding!!!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the Dreadmaw. Reminds me of D&D. A lot of Fantasy's big monsters do.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

That dreadmaw is fantastic...wish I had some reason to get one and do some conversion work on in.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> That dreadmaw is fantastic...wish I had some reason to get one and do some conversion work on in.


Simple... Several Harlequins using it as a "stage prop" riding beast... :laugh:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love them both. That command set is simply stunning.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Deneris said:


> Simple... Several Harlequins using it as a "stage prop" riding beast... :laugh:


Perhaps an Exodite contingent to the Harlies...or just save it for that eventual Chaos army I keep planning on doing, but never seem to start.


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

The evil dread maw ..... where Beetlejuice's


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ahh.. that sandworm size chart.. so often pointed out as wrong.

You could argue the Sarlacc is the biggest, given 90% of it is below the surface, but technically, its a plant and not a worm at all.

The Beetlejuice sandworm, given that he's seen riding it and can easily straddle it means its only about 2 feet across at most, making the Grabboid which can easily swallow a full grown adult whole, much larger. 

Anyway... really trying to think of an excuse to get myself a Dreadmaw now given how simple yet awesome it is...

.. Luckily, with my Ogre's, its easy to excuse a giant maw thing. lol.


----------

